# User-Cronjobs werden nicht ausgeführt..



## Beme (2. Feb. 2010)

Hallo,

meine in ISPConfig 3 angelegten Cronjobs werden nicht ausgeführt, obwohl sie (teilweise) im Syslog auftauchen. 
Die root-cronjobs (crontab -e) laufen aber ohne Probleme.

Siehe Anhang: Ich habe 2 Cronjobs angelegt, im syslog taucht nur einer auf:


```
Feb  2 22:52:01 www1 /USR/SBIN/CRON[5126]: (web174) CMD (/usr/bin/php5 -q /var/www/clients/client10/web174/web/typo3conf/ext/direct_mail/res/scripts/dmailerd.phpcron > /dev/null)
```
Das /tmp/testfile wird also nicht angezeigt und nicht angelegt, und der andere wird zwar im syslog angezeigt, aber nicht ausgeführt.

Es wird auch irgendwie keine crontab für web174 angelegt:

```
www1:/tmp# crontab -u web174 -l
no crontab for web174
```
Woran kann das liegen?

Das System ist ein Debian Lenny mit aktuellem ISPConfig 3.0.1.6.

Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## Germanius (2. Feb. 2010)

Hängts vllt. hiermit zusammen? Wurde dort gefixt.
http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=details&task_id=1040&tasks=&project=3&due=21&status[0]=


----------



## Beme (3. Feb. 2010)

Ja, sieht so aus, danke!

Was ist jetzt genau die temporäre Lösung des Problems? Einen Shelluser zur betreffenden Domain in ISPConfig anlegen? Oder in meinem Fall "web174" überhaupt erstmal eine Shell geben? 
Leuchtet mir nicht genau ein.


----------



## Till (3. Feb. 2010)

> Einen Shelluser zur betreffenden Domain in ISPConfig anlegen?


Ja, genau. Lege einfach noch einen beliebigen shell User für das web an. Beim anlegen des crons wurde das chroot enviroment nicht komplett initialisiert, durch das anlegen des shell users wird das nachgeholt.


----------



## Beme (8. Feb. 2010)

Ja, funktioniert so jetzt super. Danke!


----------

